# PH Level High?



## ZeroLivesLeft (Jan 23, 2012)

Today I went out and bought a Seachem in tank pH meter and when i put it in my tank its giving me readings of 8.2 which is as high as it goes so it may be a bit higher. I've tried putting it in other water to see if I could get it to get a lower reading but so far it has said the same thing. it is supposed to last 3-6 months but I dont know if it is broken or what or if all the water I've tried so far has had a high ph. If any one can help me with this I would also like to know if reverse osmosis water may have a lower ph?

Thanks


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

A) Get a liquid test, it's more reliable and you can get one for high range Ph. 
B) Put peat moss in your tank's filter and that will lower it. You probably don't want it any higher than 8.2 and if it is at 8.2 you will want fish made for that water, such as African Cichlids.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

8.2 and higher is only really good for saltwater tanks. Try testing your tap water, if you get high readings on that, then its your water that's the problem. My tap water is 8.4 right now. I know from experience, that when the water is hard enough to give that high of a pH, then all the traditional means of lowering it are futile. I resorted to using battery acid (17% sulfuric acid) to lower my pH, before I gave up on trying acids and buffers, and just bought a Reverse Osmosis filter. My water is now 75% RO and 25% tap water, and the pH is 7.4. I don't get readings on my KH test or my calcium test and the pH is still higher than the RO water. 

So what I mean to say, is that typically a high pH is because of an alkaline buffer in the tap water. These buffers are hard to overcome, so you need to resort to using alternate water. In my case I used a Reverse Osmosis filter. People in rainy areas often use the rain water. I've heard some people use boiled snow, but I probably wouldn't (possible contaminates). 

If you can spend $75 to $150, buy yourself an RO filter. You will be glad you have it.


----------



## ZeroLivesLeft (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I read that i should get a liquid test and i plan on doing that tmrw. I didnt want this ph level but when my tetras died overnight i kind of figured something was wrong. Ill test it with a liquid test tomorrow and if i get the same high readings where can i get RO water? I can't really spend that money right now do any stores have one i could pay to use? also might ph make the water cloudy?

Thank you


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Really even pH 9 is fine for african rift lake cichlids and most livebearers. It can kill if you move a fish suddenly into a different pH. High pH can cause cloudiness when you add something the is supposed to reduce pH. Proper pH is a major offender here. It works by causing those dissolved minerals that are making your water "hard" and the pH high to come out of solution. It can look like a snow globe in your tank. Then you have to get a "micron" filter to take out all that white powder.


----------



## ZeroLivesLeft (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah after i setup my tank it looked like a snow globe from all these little bubbles and they were in there for awhile i could brush them off with a net but when i woke up this morning all the bubbles were gone and my water is pretty cloudy. I havent used any chemicals to lower ph. If i did that was not my reason for using them. Ive used API quickstart API Stress zyme(though this was after the water clouded) and API stress coat but thats all. Could any of those have caused it?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You should be able to get any R/O water you need at a local grocery store.


----------



## ZeroLivesLeft (Jan 23, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> You should be able to get any R/O water you need at a local grocery store.


Does RO water usually have a lower ph then Tap? or atleast more stable and neutral then 8.2+?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

yes it is lower ph and softer. You do need some tap or other way of getting minerals. The fish need the minerals too. In the case of hard water there are more minerals than your fish will need. But 100% RO is a bad idea without additives.


----------



## ZeroLivesLeft (Jan 23, 2012)

So I should try 75% RO 25% like BMLbytes does with his? my tap water is pretty rich in minerals.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I only do 75%/25% because the water is so extremely hard here that it is ok. RO water should have a pH of 6.6 to 7.2. Many grocery stores have a machine that you can push a button and water comes out. Many of those machines filter with RO. Sometimes a local pet store will sell RO from a big tank. Big chain stores wont (Petco, Petsmart, etc), but many local stores will. If pH continues to be a problem, consider investing in the RO filter. It will save you money long term.


----------

